# مساعدة بخصوص الترخيص لصناعة المنظفات



## hassan-ebraheem (2 مايو 2013)

الاخوة الافاضل 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو ان تدلوني على طريقة لاستخراج سجل صناعي في سوريا
فالعملية والشروط اللازمة صعبة جدا
مع العلم لدي سجل تجاري منذ 5 سنوات 
وقد وجدت بعض المنتجات في الاسواق يكون مكتوب عليها :
صناعة شركة ( ........ ) لصالح مؤسسة (......... ) او لصالح اصحاب العلامة التجارية
هل لديكم فكرة عن هذه الطريقة وماهي الاصول او الشروط او الطريقة 
وهل يوجد من يساعدني من الاخوة السوريين 

ولكم الشكر


----------



## xspeeder (3 مايو 2013)

طيب ما تنزل مصر خاصة الاسكندرية و تفتخ مشروعك و انا اساعادك .. او نبقي شركاء


----------



## hassan-ebraheem (4 مايو 2013)

xspeeder قال:


> طيب ما تنزل مصر خاصة الاسكندرية و تفتخ مشروعك و انا اساعادك .. او نبقي شركاء




شكرا لمشاعرك الطيبة 

لكن افضل العمل في بلدي بالرغم من الصعوبات الحالية


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (4 مايو 2013)

الاخ الكريم بارك الله فيك وحمى سوريا من المؤامرات من الاشياء الصعبة فى كل الدول ذات الانظمة الفاسده والمتخلفة استخراج التراخيص الصناعية وموافقات الصحة ولذلك يتحايل البعض على ذلك بابرام عقد مع اى شركة لديها سجل صناعى حتى لو كانت لا تعمل فالمهم فى بلادنا العظيمه هى الاوراق بمعنى انك لا تستظيع اثبات انك حى الا بورقة بالرغم انك موجود وظاهر امام الجميع نرجع لموضوعنا تستخرج بطاقة ضريبيه وسجل تجارى وده سريع وعادى وتسجل اى علاه تجارية وده برضه عادى وببلاش وبعدين تتعاقد مع اى ورشة لديها سجل صناعى ان تنتج لك باسمك على ان تكون المسئولية فى الجوده انت المسئول عنها حتى لا تورط الراجل معاك وذلك لانك تنتج للتصدير وليس للتجارة المحلية وبذلك تبعد عن المواصفات المحلية نهائيا ويكتب على التيكيت علامتك التجارية وكما ذكرت صنع بشركة كذا لصالح شركة كذا و طبعا انت هاتصنع عندك فاذا وجدت ورشة مغلقة تتفق معاها بيكون افضل وللاسف دول كتير اليوم


----------



## hassan-ebraheem (4 مايو 2013)

شكرا لك سيد عبدالقادر
وانا حاليا ابحث عن شركة او مصنع او منشأة لديها سجل صناعي للإتفاق معهم


----------

